# Frage zu Addon Update Plugin



## Khalandraa (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi miteinander!

Ich hab mir nachdem der Addon Updater nicht mehr funktionierte den von Curse gezogen und seitdem damit upgedated.

Da ich Blasc Fan eigentlich bin, wollte ich mir nun das neue Update mit dem Addon Update Plugin holen und hab BLASC upgedated.

Nun will der fast alle Addons von mir Updaten, obwohl ich eigentlich die aktuellsten direkt von Curse hatte. Läuft da was verkehrt? Sind die Addons von euch eventuell eine andere Version oder veraltet?

Auf wen kann ich mich nun verlassen? Wer ist aktueller Curseupdater oder der Blascupdater?

Gruss Khalandraa.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Der BLASC-Versionscheck läuft über eine interne, also eigene Kontroll-Liste - zu beginn sollten alle Add-ons erstmal als "nicht aktuell" gekennzeichnet sein. 
Wie in der News und den Patchnotes beschrieben, handelt es sich bei den Updates um die Liste, die wir anbieten, nicht die Liste von Curse.


----------



## Strohmy (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der BLASC-Versionscheck läuft über eine interne, also eigene Kontroll-Liste - zu beginn sollten alle Add-ons erstmal als "nicht aktuell" gekennzeichnet sein.
> Wie in der News und den Patchnotes beschrieben, handelt es sich bei den Updates um die Liste, die wir anbieten, nicht die Liste von Curse.


Da habe ich auch eine Frage, wenn ich ins Blasc Menü unter dem Punkt Addons nachsehe steht bei meinen installierten Addons immer:
"This updater has been disconect pleas use the CurseClient. http://www.curse.com/client/"
1.warum stellt ihr das nicht auf deutsch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und 2. warum verlinkt ihr nicht den Blasc mit curse und lädt direkt von dort die infos und Addons? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dann würde der Blasc wenigstens mal wieder funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Strohmy schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch eine Frage, wenn ich ins Blasc Menü unter dem Punkt Addons nachsehe steht bei meinen installierten Addons immer:
> "This updater has been disconect pleas use the CurseClient. http://www.curse.com/client/"
> 1.warum stellt ihr das nicht auf deutsch rein
> 
> ...



Warum? Weil du BLASC mal aktualisieren solltest. :-)
Wenn der herkömmliche Weg nicht geht, einfach mal ins BLASC-Verzeichnis wechseln und die Datei BLASCLoader.exe ausführen.
Btw. wir werden auf keinen Fall ohne irgendeine Freigabe die Schnittstellen von Curse umgehen und deren Traffic anzapfen.


----------



## Strohmy (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum? Weil du BLASC mal aktualisieren solltest. :-)
> Wenn der herkömmliche Weg nicht geht, einfach mal ins BLASC-Verzeichnis wechseln und die Datei BLASCLoader.exe ausführen.
> Btw. wir werden auf keinen Fall ohne irgendeine Freigabe die Schnittstellen von Curse umgehen und deren Traffic anzapfen.


Habe kurz bevor ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe den Blasc aktualiesiert, er ist auf neuestem stand (2.5) und ich habe damit genau die Probleme die ich oben beschrieben habe^^ Also nochmal die frage, Warum stellt ihr die info die ihr im Blasc unter den Reiter Addons stehen habt(s.o.) nicht in Deutsch rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja ihr macht hier nen super job, auch wenn manches nicht ganz glatt läuft,  wenn ich euch nicht hätte, hätte ich schon so manches mal die Haare gerauft^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Strohmy schrieb:


> Habe kurz bevor ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe den Blasc aktualiesiert, er ist auf neuestem stand (2.5) und ich habe damit genau die Probleme die ich oben beschrieben habe^^ Also nochmal die frage, Warum stellt ihr die info die ihr im Blasc unter den Reiter Addons stehen habt(s.o.) nicht in Deutsch rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist merkwürdig - das Plugin-Update bietet überhaupt keine wowace-Addons mit diesen Hinweisen auf Curse mehr an.


----------



## Agrimor (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist merkwürdig - das Plugin-Update bietet überhaupt keine wowace-Addons mit diesen Hinweisen auf Curse mehr an.



Sowas in der Art wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Brauche ich das Update-Plugin (Wow-Ace-Plugin) für die neue Updatefunktion oder kann ich das wieder abschalten, weil die neue Updatefunktion über einen anderen Teil der Software läuft? Mir zeigt das Plugin nach wie vor ein paar Addons an, die es aktualisieren will (aber dann doch nicht aktualisiert).


----------



## Farinator (31. Oktober 2008)

Schön is ich hab auch das Problem, und der Witz is jedesmal wenn ich versuch die angezeigten Addons zu aktualisieren, schmiert der gesammte Client in einer Schleife hängend ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw es dauert ewig, bis der Client wieder mit seiner ewigdauernden Aktualisierungssequenz aufhört, und zum schluss stolz behauptet erhätte die ganzen "Bitte bei curse.com Nachschauen" -Links erfolgreich aktualisiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß ihr habt früher von wowace.com, die ihren Addon-Dienst eingestellt haben, die addons geladen. Ich vermute hier irgendwo noch den Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Brauche ich das Update-Plugin (Wow-Ace-Plugin) für die neue Updatefunktion oder kann ich das wieder abschalten, weil die neue Updatefunktion über einen anderen Teil der Software läuft? Mir zeigt das Plugin nach wie vor ein paar Addons an, die es aktualisieren will (aber dann doch nicht aktualisiert).



Das alte Ace-Plug-in sollte es spätestens seit dem gestrigen Patch nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Kankru (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir kommt auch der Satz "this updater has been discontinued please use the Curseclient..."
Mir dem Curse Updater kann ich mich net anfreunden! Ich habe alle Updates gemacht etc, trotzdem kommt diese Fehlermeldung!

Guckst du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (31. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das alte Ace-Plug-in sollte es spätestens seit dem gestrigen Patch nicht mehr geben.



Jepp, hat sich mit dem Update vom 30.10 erledigt.


----------



## panakeia (1. November 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt auch der Satz "this updater has been discontinued please use the Curseclient..."
> Mir dem Curse Updater kann ich mich net anfreunden! Ich habe alle Updates gemacht etc, trotzdem kommt diese Fehlermeldung!
> 
> Guckst du:
> ...



und so sieht das bei mir auch nach einem neuen blasc update aus 
es ging ein einziges mal 
dann nach einem neu start von rechner und blasc ... the same thing

merkwürdig merkwürdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

